# How to link videos full size..?



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Right this is doing my nut in, I've tried a step by step guide and it's got me nowhere, when i link a youtube video it doesn't link full size even when i edit the url, how is this done..? :no:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA NEG FAIL !!!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA NEG FAIL !!!!


Go lick brown wires in your meter cupboard...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Flinty be a gent and talk me through how you link videos full size lol :beer: i'm near suicidal


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> Flinty be a gent and talk me through how you link videos full size lol :beer: i'm near suicidal


go to the youtube vid you want.

copy the link in the address bar

go into a message reply box on here. click the film strip box and paste your link in there , then post mate


----------

